# 2016 Super Rugby on ESPN3



## cmasia (Sep 18, 2007)

ESPN has been awarded the contract to carry Super Rugby, the Southern Hemisphere Rugby Union club competition, for the 2016 season - at least - and they will show every match live, streamed through ESPN3.

For the past several years DirecTV had exclusive distribution in the U.S.

The season kicks off with 9 matches this weekend, starting Friday morning, Feb. 26 at 01:35 EST when the Blues host the Highlanders.

The matches appear here:

http://espn.go.com/watchespn/index

Scroll down just a bit, click on "Upcoming."

Just below that, click on "All", then click on "Rugby."

Look to the right and click on Friday, Feb. 26.

So, far there has been no announcement on the other Southern Hemisphere competitions: The Rugby Championship, ITM Cup, and Currie Cup.

However, SANZAAR, the governing body, usually awards those as a package along with Super Rugby.

The pictures coming from the raw backhauls on DirecTV were spectacular, so we can only hope ESPN3 can come at least close to that.

The season runs through to the Final on August 5.


----------



## esbenson (May 26, 2011)

cmasia said:


> So, far there has been no announcement on the other Southern Hemisphere competitions: The Rugby Championship, ITM Cup, and Currie Cup.
> 
> However, SANZAAR, the governing body, usually awards those as a package along with Super Rugby.


Has there been any announcement on the other competitions? I don't see anything upcoming in the espn3 list.


----------

